# Fracino Classic Dual Fuel 2 Group - Which Water Pump?



## thedrumchef (Jul 6, 2019)

I have a Fracino Classic Dual Fuel 2 Group Coffee Machine and as far as I can gather it does not have an internal high pressure water pump. 
Will be using this on a mobile van and I've been searching and searching to try and find which pump I should be using to feed the machine but cant find any hints. 
Is there a recommended pump for this machine or does it just have to be a 12V pump that meets a certain psi requirement?

I'm not talking about the flojet, I'm aware this is needed to replicate mains pressure, however I'll likely be mounting the water tank slightly higher than the coffee machine so wont be using one.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@coffeebean may be able to advise & possibly even source a pump.


----------



## thedrumchef (Jul 6, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> @coffeebean may be able to advise & possibly even source ﻿a pump.﻿﻿


 I vaguely remember someone recommending a shurflo? There are an abundance of 12V 30psi shurflo pumps available online, would something like this be suitable for this machine?


----------



## thedrumchef (Jul 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think it usually comes with a pump from Fracino. I guess you picked it up secondhand? It might be worth giving fracino a ring to check the details or possibly somebody may have one to confirm what it is specifically.

See on here towards the bottom of the page https://www.shopcoffee.co.uk/product/machines/espresso-coffee-machines/fracino-coffee-machines/fracino-contempo-electronic-dual-fuel-2-group/

1.

1. The Rotary Pump is supplied as standard with the Coffee Machine.


----------



## thedrumchef (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks for the help! As it's a Classic machine that runs on LPG there is no pump inside the machine as standard and always is external so will contact Fracino for their recommendations.


----------

